# What foods do dogs REALLY hate the taste of?



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

I am having problems with Frisbee pinching food. He is tall enough to get things off the table and kitchen work tops and is very fast. I tell him off immediately he does it and give him a time out but it has no effect. It was suggested to me that I set him up to pinch something really disgusting which would hopefully put him off so can I have some suggestions please!!! (he doesn't seem to mind marmite or mustard - we don't like very spicy food so will probably have to get something especially for the job)

I don't think think this is a boredom issue; he had a nibble of my daughter's birthday cake this morning that I had just taken out of the oven to cool this was after I had taken him for a 2 hour walk on the beach. 

He does steal things for attention and will often parade around with socks and underwear:embarrassed:that he has pinched.

Anyway, any suggestions food or otherwise, gratefully received.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have the same problem as you! Ever since Biscuit binged on some kibble a few weeks ago, he seems to have become food obsessed ever since. It might also be to do with having a new puppy or having been recently neutered. Thankfully, he's not tall enough to reach the worktops but can get to tables and the worktop by the sink via a bench, so we now all have to be careful not to leave any leftovers on plates anywhere. I'm not sure if having something disgusting would work with Biscuit. I think he would still go for any leftovers as they have such a keen sense of smell. I think I can only be constantly vigilant! x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

The first puppy trainer I used said sprinkle a piece of bread with clove oil and once they have tasted that they will never pinch food again.....didn't work for her very naughty doodle who has pinched..

1 tub of margarine
1 joint of pork
1 freshly baked apple crumble
1 pan of freshly cooked beetroot 
1 ginger cake

Not all on the same day I must add! 

It may still be worth a try though.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

What does pinched mean?


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

"pinched" means stolen, interesting, didn't realise that was just a UK english word!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh Sarah mine would have loved the bread with garlic, as they tend to like things with strong smells.My daughter made sausage rolls at school yesterday, with garlic in, you could smell it and Mable jumped on my knee and would have eaten it out of my mouth, she lived the smell.
Can't really think of anything Anita, mine don't like raw liver but It doesn't repulse them they would just leave it. Wilf wouldn't pinch anything but Mable would, I think it's just a matter of being aware and not allowing it to happen, or Victoria what's her face sets it up then crashes pan lids when they go for the food .......scare the living day lights out of him


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

made a mental note never to cook beetroot!!! Frizz is mainly white - can you imagine the mess


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

How about trying to frighten him off from standing up to get to the worktops. they dont like tea tree oil (usually), you could try rubbing on the edge of the worktop or set the dog up, leave some food there and get something to make a louds noise and wait for him to jump up and make noise as he jumps up to frighten him off, but don't let him see that you made the noise. Sorry not very well expained.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

BeckyP said:


> "pinched" means stolen, interesting, didn't realise that was just a UK english word!


LOL Yes I guess it is never herd it here....


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Gosh Sarah mine would have loved the bread with garlic, as they tend to like things with strong smells.My daughter made sausage rolls at school yesterday, with garlic in, you could smell it and Mable jumped on my knee and would have eaten it out of my mouth, she lived the smell.
> Can't really think of anything Anita, mine don't like raw liver but It doesn't repulse them they would just leave it. Wilf wouldn't pinch anything but Mable would, I think it's just a matter of being aware and not allowing it to happen, or Victoria what's her face sets it up then crashes pan lids when they go for the food .......scare the living day lights out of him


Not a garlic clove but clove oil that comes from those horrible tasting little black things sometimes found in your curry or apple pie or that people stick into oranges at christmas.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sezra said:


> Not a garlic clove but clove oil that comes from those horrible tasting little black things sometimes found in your curry or apple pie or that people stick into oranges at christmas.


Lol lol lol I should read more carefully, the stuff your Grandma used to say was good for toothache x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh yes, I had forgotton about that! Not that I have ever tried it  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

My Golden Retriever was BRUTAL for pincing food when we were kids,,,,the way my dad got him to stop, was really to instill a little fear...so not sure how I feel about it but it sure did work,

He set up some cookie sheets on the edge of the counter and had a chicken finger hanging off the edge, so when Denver jumped up to get the chicken finger all the pans came crashing down making a loud noise. 
My dad only had to do this 3 times then Denver never did it agian.

He was so bad that he would actually sit at the table like a person and eat off the plates, but the pans stoped him.


----------

